# My chickens that should be hatching still did not incubate.



## LİGHTSUSSEXVIL (May 14, 2020)

Hello there! By the end of this spring, my 10-15 village chickens, light sussex chickens and blue australorp chickens, which still need to be incubated, did not incubate. Some of their nests are in a corner, they make some hatching sounds, but they do not lay eggs and do not hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

English is not your first language, is it? This might be difficult to help you with.

How old are your chickens? 
How long have you had them?
Do you mean they are not sitting on the eggs to hatch them?

See if you can answer those questions for me. We'll work from there.


----------



## LİGHTSUSSEXVIL (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> English is not your first language, is it? This might be difficult to help you with.
> 
> How old are your chickens?
> How long have you had them?
> ...


Some of my chickens are 1 year old and others are 1.5-2 years old. I have owned some of them since they were young, others have been 1.5 years.
I think my English is not very good about poultry. I mean, my chickens don't incubate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are laying eggs then?

I think what you mean is that your chickens are not going broody. That's when the hen sits on the nest to hatch chicks. 

Some breeds do not go broody (sit on eggs). I'd have to do some exploring to see if yours should or not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I looked up the two breeds you have. They are not known to go broody (sit on eggs to hatch chicks) like other breeds do. 

If you want to hatch chicks you could try using an incubator.


----------



## LİGHTSUSSEXVIL (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They are laying eggs then?
> 
> I think what you mean is that your chickens are not going broody. That's when the hen sits on the nest to hatch chicks.
> 
> Some breeds do not go broody (sit on eggs). I'd have to do some exploring to see if yours should or not.


Some of my chickens are not laying eggs. and they make a incubate chicken noise. In addition, Village chickens produced in Turkey they always incubate.Likewise, Light sussex chickens.


----------



## LİGHTSUSSEXVIL (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I looked up the two breeds you have. They are not known to go broody (sit on eggs to hatch chicks) like other breeds do.
> 
> If you want to hatch chicks you could try using an incubator.


No sir, My chickens incubate every year. and they must incubate And last year my new chicks grew up. (From the eggs of the brood chickens)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't say they won't go broody, I said those breeds are not known for going broody. Which means, sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. 

What do they do if you go near them? Do they growl or peck at you? That's usually a sign they are broody. 

I've never known a broody hen to make a noise. Hens that lay eggs will announce their success at producing an egg. 

Could they be molting? Losing their feathers to make new ones? If you see extra feathers laying around then they're molting and won't lay eggs during that time or during the time they're making new feathers.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

okay wait wait wait....first, lets figure out the OPs definition of incubate and move from there.

Lightsussexvil, please explain to us exactly what you mean by incubate. Do you mean she lays an egg? Do you mean she sits on the egg for a long time until it hatches? Here in the U.S. to incubate an egg means to do whatever must be done to make it hatch, for example: let the mother chicken sit on it until it hatches or put the egg in a machine that we call an incubator to make it hatch.


----------



## LİGHTSUSSEXVIL (May 14, 2020)

Sylie said:


> okay wait wait wait....first, lets figure out the OPs definition of incubate and move from there.
> 
> Lightsussexvil, please explain to us exactly what you mean by incubate. Do you mean she lays an egg? Do you mean she sits on the egg for a long time until it hatches? Here in the U.S. to incubate an egg means to do whatever must be done to make it hatch, for example: let the mother chicken sit on it until it hatches or put the egg in a machine that we call an incubator to make it hatch.


What I mean by hatching is the laying of chickens in the eggs. When my chickens go to lay eggs, I have chickens lying on the eggs for a long time (about 2-3 hours).


----------



## LİGHTSUSSEXVIL (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I didn't say they won't go broody, I said those breeds are not known for going broody. Which means, sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.
> 
> What do they do if you go near them? Do they growl or peck at you? That's usually a sign they are broody.
> 
> ...


As I said, they snarl at Me. and chickens stay on the eggs for a long time. However, I observe hair breaks in the back of some of my chickens. When I first saw it, I thought it was because of the roosters.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Missing feathers on their backs? That would be from the rooster and time to remove him so he doesn't hurt them.


----------



## LİGHTSUSSEXVIL (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Missing feathers on their backs? That would be from the rooster and time to remove him so he doesn't hurt them.


I still do not know why my chickens did not incubate.I will look at my chickens making Brood sound soon in a separate place.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

make her environment so that she can incubate easily i guess. place her separately in a place where her sitting is more comfy. eg by placing some soft old cloths and some bushes and feathers that you could find.
and are you from turkey? 
it is a very long shot but if you can speak hindi, maybe i could help convey your message to others more meaningfully


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

I am still not sure what LİGHTSUSSEXVIL is saying.

Maybe definitions would help and trying to tell LİGHTSUSSEXVIL what it means (or doesn't) with some of his(her) statements.
1)Lay an egg- to us this means when a chicken sits on the nest, often then making a "laying" sound and when she gets there is an egg that was not there before she sat down.
2)"chickens did not incubate". Chickens do not incubate , eggs do. To incubate an egg, a chicken sits on an egg for about 21 days straight with only short breaks each day to eat , drink and poop. During this time she is said to be "broody" and she will peck at you if disturbed and make aggressive sounds(almost as if they are growling at you) when disturbed. She will not lay eggs during this time. If taken off the nest or disturbed too much, she will often go right back to it.When a hen, that is not "broody" lays an egg , and is disturbed, she will often just run away and not immediately return to the nest until the next day when she will lay another egg.
3)"my chickens making Brood sound". I do not know what this is . The only sound that is distinctive is when they lay an egg.
4)"chickens stay on the eggs for a long time"; "chickens go to lay eggs, I have chickens lying on the eggs for a long time (about 2-3 hours)" . A chicken that is intent on incubating an egg ("broody"), will sit there almost all day and for 21 days straight not just 2-3 hours after laying an egg.
5)"What I mean by hatching is the laying of chickens in the eggs". "Hatching" to us means the time when the egg breaks open and the live chick emerges after the 21 days of incubation( either by the hen or in an artificial incubator).
6)"nests are in a corner, they make some hatching sounds, but they do not lay eggs and do not hatch." If they do not lay eggs , then certainly there is no egg to hatch!
If there are no eggs being laid is it possible that they are being laid somewhere else?
If there are eggs being laid in the nest and the hen is sitting on them for 21 days , is it possible that your rooster( I must assume you have a rooster if you want chicks) is too old or too young or infertile? Perhaps you could borrow a rooster for a while or take your chickens to another rooster to see if that would solve the problem.
If there are eggs , but no hen is sitting on them for 21 days straight , they will not hatch . In this case , you need to either find a "broody" hen to sit on them for the 21 days or find a way to artificially incubate them. You can find plans for home built incubators on the web, perhaps even this site,( if you can not find one to buy or can not afford it). 
Not sure if this will help but I tried.


----------

